# Light check



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

What are people using for light checking/having a light while sanding. I have been using a 500 watt halogen and it dosent hide anything witch is nice but hot lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You are using the best thing lol. Imo there isn't an available led light that can show you what a halogen can. Drop down to a 250w halogen. Little less hot.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer halogens what I use for level 5 every thing else I've started using a makita cordless flood light runs on 18v makita battery 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Our last contractor made us use an electron microscope for level 5.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Our last contractor made us use an electron microscope for level 5.


 WTF Is dat?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with TF. 500 is the only way to go. 

If you can't stand the heat? Stay at home!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You are using the best thing lol. Imo there isn't an available led light that can show you what a halogen can. Drop down to a 250w halogen. Little less hot.


The 1000 led don't cut It. A 10.000 might! I Don't know ...Ain't tried one yet. The 250 halogen don't cut it with me either ... But then...I'm about half ****ing blind too!! I cant even read a road sign unless I hit It!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have found some led lights that work good in the morning lol. It has a lot to do with the color of the light also. Halogen replicates the sun light best. To re iterate, the 500w halogen is going to still be the best option


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

That's what I was wondering if it's the colour of the halogen. I have tried led but it's such a bright white that you almost get blinded by the light. I was thinking of trying to put a yellow filter on a led to see how that will work.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> WTF Is dat?


It's a way to check that there are no ridges on the wall more than a molecule thick. I really think they are taking it too far.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We used to get 150- 200 watt incandescent bulbs that were clear. They used to cast a very harsh light when shone parallel to the wall. Now you can't get incandescent bulbs anymore. You know the story. When bulbs are outlawed only outlaws will have bulbs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> It's a way to check that there are no ridges on the wall more than a molecule thick. I really think they are taking it too far.


Yeah....That's a bit much!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I was obviously kidding. But we have builders who let the framers get away with murder. And then expect a perfect level 5 wall, even under the harshest of light. What really bugs me is that lately, after I have painstakingly shown the builders just how it is done properly. they hire a low quality cash operation (code word for South of Border) and show them my system. Trying to slice every last bit of fat off the hog.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

No halogen bulb comes even close to this.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=154

I was forced to check all my finish on my last job with this and when I made the finisher fix stuff they got pissed but it was the standard I was being held to.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a flashlight though Willy... that is an entirely different animal as it shoots a beam. A halogen floods the surface. This allows you to move quickly and replicate sunlight most effectively. A flashlight is slow and you tend to miss much more as you can only focus on what the beam shows.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> No halogen bulb comes even close to this.
> 
> http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=154
> 
> I was forced to check all my finish on my last job with this and when I made the finisher fix stuff they got pissed but it was the standard I was being held to.


 I couldn't find the door on a dark morning with that !

If you found flaws on the finishers work with that . He couldn't have been so bad.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> That is a flashlight though Willy... that is an entirely different animal as it shoots a beam. A halogen floods the surface. This allows you to move quickly and replicate sunlight most effectively. A flashlight is slow and you tend to miss much more as you can only focus on what the beam shows.


I also use led flashlights but with more lumens and a diffuser attached. The diffuser will disperse the beam, surprisingly well.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Square Foot said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > That is a flashlight though Willy... that is an entirely different animal as it shoots a beam. A halogen floods the surface. This allows you to move quickly and replicate sunlight most effectively. A flashlight is slow and you tend to miss much more as you can only focus on what the beam shows.
> ...


What do you use as a diffuser


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> That is a flashlight though Willy... that is an entirely different animal as it shoots a beam. A halogen floods the surface. This allows you to move quickly and replicate sunlight most effectively. A flashlight is slow and you tend to miss much more as you can only focus on what the beam shows.





moore said:


> I couldn't find the door on a dark morning with that !
> 
> If you found flaws on the finishers work with that . He couldn't have been so bad.


 Have you tried it? This was used to pick apart my finishers work and is superior to halogen period. I even use it to vacuum my wood floors.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm thinking we where here before


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep ..We've been there before . 


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/halogen-lights-2119/


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > That is a flashlight though Willy... that is an entirely different animal as it shoots a beam. A halogen floods the surface. This allows you to move quickly and replicate sunlight most effectively. A flashlight is slow and you tend to miss much more as you can only focus on what the beam shows.
> ...


Yes I have used various high power led lights. Yes it can show more depending on angle. However it isn't good for production touch ups. Time is money and a flashlight is slow and batteries are expensive. My guys are light checking one or two houses a day at least. Don't have time for that. And if you get in a room washed with sunlight it pretty much is useless where as a halogen will still show . To each his own but I don't put up with builders who start putting spotlight beams on the walls.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> And if you get in a room washed with sunlight it pretty much is useless where as a halogen will still show .


Cover all your windows with black plastic . Then check with a 500 watt Halogen !


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Yes I have used various high power led lights. Yes it can show more depending on angle. However it isn't good for production touch ups. Time is money and a flashlight is slow and batteries are expensive. My guys are light checking one or two houses a day at least. Don't have time for that. And if you get in a room washed with sunlight it pretty much is useless where as a halogen will still show . To each his own but I don't put up with builders who start putting spotlight beams on the walls.


Rechargeable 18650's or CR123's 

These lights have come a long way but I'm not talking about the run of the mill, cheap lowes/Home Depot crap. I'm talking about Olight, EagleTac, Jet Beam, SureFire, Thrunight and the like. The light that these Cree and Luminous diodes can pump is nuts. And as I said, a diffuser can make a world of difference.

I got tired of cords and the fact that the halogen lights just don't hold up. ****, If you sneeze while too close to one, the frikin bulb will blow. How many times have the contacts fried on them?

But...it all comes down to what works for you.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Geoff1234 said:


> What do you use as a diffuser


Not sure I understand your question?

asking what it is? Or what it does? it's just a piece of frosted glass that scatters the light.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I f#&king hate halogens for that good light but once there hot just look at it wrong and then it's dark


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> I f#&king hate halogens for that good light but once there hot just look at it wrong and then it's dark


Don't spend money on them! The high dollar ones wont last any longer than the cheapos .. I buy the $14 wal mart kraco's They come with two bulbs . And when I need bulbs I just buy another light. They are a light weight halogen light, And is good for carrying around on sand day .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yes I have used various high power led lights. Yes it can show more depending on angle. However it isn't good for production touch ups. Time is money and a flashlight is slow and batteries are expensive. My guys are light checking one or two houses a day at least. Don't have time for that. And if you get in a room washed with sunlight it pretty much is useless where as a halogen will still show . To each his own but I don't put up with builders who start putting spotlight beams on the walls.



I'll have to give one of those a try. Thanks for the Info. I'll google those now.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone had a festool syslight they thought it was great, Was it Saska? Someone put up a clip using it and dropping etc.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Yes I have used various high power led lights. Yes it can show more depending on angle. However it isn't good for production touch ups. Time is money and a flashlight is slow and batteries are expensive. My guys are light checking one or two houses a day at least. Don't have time for that. And if you get in a room washed with sunlight it pretty much is useless where as a halogen will still show . To each his own but I don't put up with builders who start putting spotlight beams on the walls.


The one I have is rechargeable and used for the last check. It was the standard I was held to. If you can't beat em, join em!


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Metal barn light 100 watt round bulb. Light weight never hot . clamp to end of sander.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dead soldiers !:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Dead soldiers !:yes:




You got more than me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You got more than me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just from the last 9 months .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one that's over 15 years old, And I have three dead in about a year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have one that's over 15 years old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:blink: A kraco


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Like I've said before ...The Kraco's are cheap chit. But they are cheap and light weight . Easy to handle when sanding out. and they come with two bulbs ..And at $14 for a light and two bulbs . It's better to buy the lamp than just two bulbs . IMO.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> :blink: A kraco




It was just a yellow "designer series" piece of chit. It's a one in a million for sure. 
I can't find it but here's what I got,,, the left two are my current work lights, the right are three dead and one limb.[]31394[/ATTACH]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Use a drop light..... or a hand held led light with a minimum of 800 lumens. You dont need all the lumens if you have the light with you and can continuously change the angle..... once you try a hand held light, you will realize how much you miss by using a stationary halogen. Sun light is typically your greatest enemy, and its constantly changing its angle..... every new angle of lighting is an entirely new perspective. I refuse to sand with a stationary light.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

You don't need a strong light.....just one in the right direction









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

A couple of jobs back I received a "Light check " for the work I did. The owners have since cut a few new holes. And wish to have them repaired. When they make the "Light check " I received good, I will do the repairs.


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

Im using a 300W or 400W incandescent clear bulb. I also had good result with led 2500 lumen daylight series from philips. In a pinch i used 100W even 60W before. I would not recomment it.


----------

